# 1440's type - informational thread -Post Yours here



## middle.road

I thought maybe we could start a post where we could post information, pictures and links to 1440's. a kind of 'centralized' area that could be used as a jumping off point.
Seems like some of our machines need a bit of TLC and searching' doesn't always return all the results without have to wade through the results.


----------



## middle.road

*reserving* for links and such.


----------



## Robert LaLonde

WELL  the Precision Mathews 14x40s have a 2" bore.  Grizzly and Bolton no.


----------



## petertha

Link to my King brand Taiwan 14x40 power feed driveline issue (and improvement) post.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/14x40-lathe-power-feed-improvement.64907/


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
Good idea, i have a GH1440A imported by Warco UK 








Jeff


----------



## MarkM

I have an Eisen 1440 Ge.  A Taiwan lathe with solid cast bed,  5 hp,  9 inch ways ,  a great thread box and rpm range running through a Yaskawa v 1000.   Real happy with it.  Super beefy bed with ribbing as well as one pc.


----------



## Sandia

I have a 14X40 E-Lathe, made by Acer.  Very similar to the Eisen .


----------



## cd_edwards

My CQ6236 lathe. rebadged GH1440.  missing a few things like steady and follow rest. Also all the change gears. Chinese dealer doesn't sell parts. Warco can't be bothered to answer email. So I'll keep looking, especially for the change gears.


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
If you need info on the change gears let me know, i have a set for the lathe, my set not for sale lol.
great lathe.
jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
*sales@chestermachinetools.com* 
Chester Machine Tools import the lathe under the name of Challenger Lathe
https://www.chestermachinetools.com/collections/chester-lathes/products/challenger-lathe

jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
Weiss lathe
http://www.weiss-us.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=64&product_id=113

manual
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OtHSnRxac6hjUo0MFq-0nx7QblbZnDP9/view 

or c&j
http://www.ycjixie.com/ProductShow.asp?ProBid=1201


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
Toolco UK

http://www.toolco.co.uk/products/gh1440-geared-head-lathe
New steadys
http://www.toolco.co.uk/products/lathe-steady-travelling-fixed-steadies-lathes
spare parts
http://www.toolco.co.uk/products/lathe-spare-parts-gears-shafts-lathe-spares

This is UK but i think Baileigh is in the USA
https://www.baileighindustrial.co.uk/metal-lathe-pl-1440e-1


----------



## lazy733

New member here,Anyone have any experience with a Yam 1440 lathe?  made in taiwan,   I want to thank everyone one for the Great imfo on this forum


----------



## matthewsx

Does a 1340 count?







Definitely needs some TLC, part of the gap flew off on the freeway bringing it home 
It'll be and adventure for sure but an awful nice trade up from the 6" Craftsman I had....

John


----------



## Dhal22

My 1440.


----------



## Dabbler

I have a modern c0636 I'll get around to posting a picture one day.  It is a Chinese made 1440 with all gear head.  I can still get parts for it, it is about 5 years old.  I'm not in a rush to get it working right now,  I have 2 other lates to rebuild!


----------



## 1-Wild-R/T

Robert LaLonde said:


> WELL  the Precision Mathews 14x40s have a 2" bore.  Grizzly and Bolton no.



Thats cute...  LOL... My Jet 14x40 has a 3.125 bore through the spindle...


----------



## Assiniboine_Iron

Hello!  I can't find a thread specifically for the 1340 but given what look to be the similarities I thought I'd ask here - being VERY new to using and running a lathe and having just acquired a Taiwanese version of a Victor 1340 (mine being a 1340GHE), I was hoping to track down ANY manuals for it.  I need to fill the gear boxes - at this point I'm inclined to use Type 32 hydraulic oil as it looks compatible and I have a bunch of it for my press.  Any advice or direction to appropriate threads would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## pontiac428

Assiniboine_Iron said:


> Hello!  I can't find a thread specifically for the 1340 but given what look to be the similarities I thought I'd ask here - being VERY new to using and running a lathe and having just acquired a Taiwanese version of a Victor 1340 (mine being a 1340GHE), I was hoping to track down ANY manuals for it.  I need to fill the gear boxes - at this point I'm inclined to use Type 32 hydraulic oil as it looks compatible and I have a bunch of it for my press.  Any advice or direction to appropriate threads would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


You should always be safe to run ISO 68 oil in your gear boxes.  I would be sure to buy one specified for gear oiling, since they come in flavors.  It's a multipurpose oil.  Hyspin 68, Tellus 68, Rando HD-68, DTE-26, HP-68 - they are all interchangeable oils with 68 centistokes viscosity at startup temp.  I have yet to see a lathe that doesn't spec this stuff.  Maybe some of the far-out hydraulic lathes out there that do more than splash lube with oil might spec a lighter oil for those exotic drive systems.  But your run of the mill geared head lathe is going to spec some form of ISO 68.


----------



## Assiniboine_Iron

pontiac428 said:


> You should always be safe to run ISO 68 oil in your gear boxes.  I would be sure to buy one specified for gear oiling, since they come in flavors.  It's a multipurpose oil.  Hyspin 68, Tellus 68, Rando HD-68, DTE-26, HP-68 - they are all interchangeable oils with 68 centistokes viscosity at startup temp.  I have yet to see a lathe that doesn't spec this stuff.  Maybe some of the far-out hydraulic lathes out there that do more than splash lube with oil might spec a lighter oil for those exotic drive systems.  But your run of the mill geared head lathe is going to spec some form of ISO 68.


thanks for the reply.  I should clarify that i'm looking for headstock and gear box oils and from what I've seen of other similar machine's manuals - the 32 looks to be common in the headstock and the 68 common in the gear box and carriage.  68 used in the oil-ball locations too, does this sound correct?


----------



## pontiac428

Yes, that looks reasonable.  My 1760 uses ISO 68 as one oil to rule them all.  If a manufacturer specs ISO 32 for the headstock, it's probably because of the bearings and clearances they used.  Victor (TW) makes an honest product, I expect Victor lathes to have a lube schedule data plate on them. I'm pretty sure someone here has a Victor 1440 lathe as their primary home shop workhorse.  I'm not sure if you're talking about the new Victor lathes that look like PM clones, or the cool older Victors that look like rugged Takisawa derivatives.  I'm sure you can find a manual or lube schedule for one of the major clones out there.


----------



## Assiniboine_Iron

pontiac428 said:


> Yes, that looks reasonable.  My 1760 uses ISO 68 as one oil to rule them all.  If a manufacturer specs ISO 32 for the headstock, it's probably because of the bearings and clearances they used.  Victor (TW) makes an honest product, I expect Victor lathes to have a lube schedule data plate on them. I'm pretty sure someone here has a Victor 1440 lathe as their primary home shop workhorse.  I'm not sure if you're talking about the new Victor lathes that look like PM clones, or the cool older Victors that look like rugged Takisawa derivatives.  I'm sure you can find a manual or lube schedule for one of the major clones out there.


it is a 1988 Taiwan clone from what I can gather.  No lube spec's that I can find on the machines but so-far, all 1340 and 1440 sized machines have been fairly consistent with the 32/68 numbers.


----------



## pontiac428

Hey, nice lathe!  The t-slots on the back of the cross-slide are a fantastic feature.  The foot brake is nice, too.  If you spend time with Chinese machines, it's easy to see the quality difference is huge between there and Taiwan.  Have you contacted the manufacturer with your serial and tried asking for a copy of the manual?  Sometimes that does the trick, even on older stuff.


----------



## Assiniboine_Iron

pontiac428 said:


> Hey, nice lathe!  The t-slots on the back of the cross-slide are a fantastic feature.  The foot brake is nice, too.  If you spend time with Chinese machines, it's easy to see the quality difference is huge between there and Taiwan.  Have you contacted the manufacturer with your serial and tried asking for a copy of the manual?  Sometimes that does the trick, even on older stuff.


I'm not even sure who the MFG is.  The tags/stickers on the machine don't have a MFG - only country, model, serial number...  I'm really looking forward to getting it going too - excited to learn about and come up with some new projects.  I'll be running on a VFD as I only have 1ph 220v - so have that to work through before it fires up.  Should be able to sort out the wiring - have the same set up for my mill and belt grinder (3ph motor, variable speed).  Attached is the most useful tag on the thing...


----------



## pontiac428

Crazy how the maker's name and address isn't even there.  It's fully anonymized!

It's definitely a Victor 1340GHE:





						LATHES - MANUAL: VICTOR 1340 GHE GAP BED ENGINE LATHE
					

VICTOR 1340 GHE GAP BED ENGINE LATHE - For sale by PERFORMANCE MACHINE TOOLS LLC: LATHES - MANUAL/ (#1167)



					permach.com
				




and manuals are available for a fee.  I hate paying $70 for a manual, but I've sprung for Ozark manual reprints for my big mill and big lathe.  You only cry once.








						Victor 1325GHE 1340GHE, Supermax 1338, Boss 1340G Metal Lathes Owners & Parts Manual - Ozark Tool Manuals & Books
					

Number of Pages: 68 This is a reproduction, not a photocopy, of an original Victor 1325GHE & 1340GHE Metal Lathes Operating Instructions and Parts Manual. These metal lathes were by Taichung Machinery Works Co. ,and were sold under other names when imported. We’ve found that this manual also...




					ozarktoolmanuals.com
				




It could also be a Royal 1340GHE.

Found this thread on my quick search:








						Victor Manual
					

Hi, I want to purchase a copy of a manual for a Victor 1340 GHE lathe like the one here? I contacted Machinery Solutions (US Victor distributor) who were very helpful and I learned that there are 2 versions of this model but unfortunately they only sell the manual for the other version.    The...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Assiniboine_Iron

pontiac428 said:


> Crazy how the maker's name and address isn't even there.  It's fully anonymized!
> 
> 
> and manuals are available for a fee.  I hate paying $70 for a manual, but I've sprung for Ozark manual reprints for my big mill and big lathe.  You only cry once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor 1325GHE 1340GHE, Supermax 1338, Boss 1340G Metal Lathes Owners & Parts Manual - Ozark Tool Manuals & Books
> 
> 
> Number of Pages: 68 This is a reproduction, not a photocopy, of an original Victor 1325GHE & 1340GHE Metal Lathes Operating Instructions and Parts Manual. These metal lathes were by Taichung Machinery Works Co. ,and were sold under other names when imported. We’ve found that this manual also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozarktoolmanuals.com


Very true and I will probably cough up the bux in the long run.  Came across these links myself in my initial search and found a few that are "close" but I don't want to gamble much more if I have to dig any deeper into this thing to get it running.  Your information has definitely helped in supporting some assumptions I had.  I think I've got the Lube sorted out right now.  And the electrics will be more or less scrapped or at least partially overridden/redone with the VFD anyway.


----------



## Dabbler

@Assiniboine_Iron Hello from Alberta...  If you are using an unheated garage, or low temp in winter (4 degrees C, for example)  use the lighter ISO32 oil.  ISO68 gets pretty slushy after 10 degrees and lower...

They have exactly the same lubricity - I have checked with several 'oil consultants'  at Shell and Exxon.

I use Tonna 68 way oil both winter and summer.


----------



## Assiniboine_Iron

Thank you both Dabbler and Pontiac.  I used 32 in the Head and 68 in the gear box, my shop is kept at a "useable" temp in the winter, however if I notice the gearbox slushing up I'll change it to the 32 as well.

Thanks!  now to figure out the wiring!


----------

